
Ask HN: Why is Riak support mostly missing from Apache's big data ecosystem? - koide
I&#x27;ve been investigating Riak to do data analytics and I&#x27;m kind of baffled at how few support there is for it in the whole Apache Big Data ecosystem.<p>The only thing I can find is Basho&#x27;s own Spark add on.<p>Why? Is Cassandra really better for the generic data analysis use case?  Or is just the default and it is not well perceived within Apache to add support for &#x27;outsiders&#x27;?<p>I&#x27;ll likely commit to Apache tools for the analytics, and am worried to have to bake many times things on my own with riak.
======
eip
Apache is all open source. If you want tools that work with Riak you are
welcome to build them.

I have never heard of anyone using Riak so I am not surprised no one is
building tooling to support it.

